# Problem z gnome-mplayer i gecko-mediaplayer.

## pancurski

Próbuję odtwarzać pliki dźwiękowe typu ram (realplayer).

Odtwarzanie OK, jednak nie można zatrzymać (spauzować odtwarzania). Ikonki <stop> są nieaktywne w obu programach.

Spotkaliście się z czymś takim?

Głupia rzecz ale bardzo denerwująca. W moim przypadku szczególnie upierdliwa, bo komputer w większości czasu ma właśnie do tego służyć.

----------

## Jacekalex

Vlc,  Totem i Kaffeine tez tak reagują?

----------

## pancurski

Z problemem mordowałem się chyba z tydzień, bezskutecznie.

Prawidłowo działa tylko real-player zainstalowany przez overlaya.

Dzięki niemu mam pełną funkcjonalność na której mi zależało.

----------

